# RO drinking water in your camper



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Any one ever thought about putting an RO drinking water system in their camper. I have an idea i want to try it on mine. Would limit all the dang bottled water we drag around. 
Any cons to think about?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

Something to consider is that RO water systems create a huge amount of waste water. You get a small amount of usable water for what goes into the filter.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

toyotapilot said:


> Something to consider is that RO water systems create a huge amount of waste water. You get a small amount of usable water for what goes into the filter.


It's about 25% usable water in ideal conditions.

An RO system is great, but you'd need a bladder tank to told the clean water, and I'd setup a bypass if you're not hooked up to a water supply...

Look for stuff targeting aquarists. They produce the same water, and are 300-400 for a whole setup vs the stuff targeting the drinking water crowd.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

We only camp where we have water and electric hook.up. would probably run the drain line just out o to the grass. Not into the grey water tank..
I may be able to aquire an ro unit for very little cost is only reason im looking at this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

